# R.I.P. Rocky



## Freshazmiz90 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my dog Rocky, who had recently died on July 25th, 2011 from Lymphoma cancer. He was only 4 years old and god called him to early. I still miss him and have no idea how i will get through this. I love you Rocky and you will always stay within my heart.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So heartbreaking- I'm very sorry you lost him. What a wonderful tribute


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful dog to lose so young


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow that's very young. So sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome fellow.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such a beautiful tribute to your handsome boy Rocky. I am so sorry for your loss, just keep in mind that Rocky will be waiting for you someday at the Rainbow Bridge and what a wonderful reunion that it will be. For now run free sweet boy, run free. 
:rip:


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:halogsd:RIP Rocky. I am so sorry for your loss. You expressed yourself beautifully in your tribute. Those of us who have lost our dogs to cancer can certainly relate to the feelings of helplessness. Rocky was much too young to leave you but in those 4 years, he was well-loved I am sure. Take care. The sadness will ease up but never completely go away.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. We lost Dena at 4 years old to Lymphoma too.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What a handsome fellow, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes and both dogs are getting extra cuddles now.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I lost a GSD at 4 also -- I know how hearbroken you must be to have so many years stolen. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to lose them but lose one so young is even more devastating. So tragic. Your tribute was beautiful and touching. RIP Rocky. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Freshazmiz90 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys, my wound is slowly healing, but I still cry sometimes when i realize that he is really not coming back. He was my first dog and i treated him like he was my son, so losing him was like losing a son. I never lost a loved one, so this was one of the worst experiences i ever had. I'm trying to honor him in every way i can.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I completely understand what you are going through and I can feel your pain. Your tribute to him is very moving. He was lucky to have someone in his life that loved him so much.


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

Poor little guy,I do feel for you , that was really touching. RIP Rocky.


----------

